# How to seal metal roof seams from outside



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do all the sealing you want but it's still going to leak.
A metal roof like that needed a min. of a 12-2 pitch if not it's going to leak.
If just nails were used and not the metal roof screws with washers that were not over torqed breaking the washer it's going to leak.
Got a picture?


----------



## jtrom (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are the pics. The roof is fastened with exterior screws with a rubber gasket.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not seeing how a roof built like that is not going to leak.
It should have been built so the rafters were sitting up on the old garage roof to give is some slope.


----------



## jtrom (Oct 10, 2012)

I know....is it hopeless?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Replacing the screws with new and use butyl tape between the laps is what I’d do short of replacing the roof


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

Where the two roofs meet is your problem


----------



## jtrom (Oct 10, 2012)

redman88 said:


> Where the two roofs meet is your problem


What can I do?...Tar it where the metal meets the shingles? (go all the way up 3 shingles high):....or put in a wider flashing there?


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess proper flashing over the metal and at least one row of the shingles


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

just from looking at the pictures the transition flashing doesnt look like it runs up the shingle roof far enough.


----------

